# Estudo de Impacte Ambiental - Radar Meteorológico



## claudiotorres (19 Abr 2011 às 14:35)

Boa tarde,

procuro saber se o colegas possuem um Estudo de Impacto Ambiental para a instalação de Radar Meteorológico?

Agradeço desde já a vossa colaboração.

Filipe Gouveia

cfgtorres@gmail.com


----------

